# Up Arrow Indicating Elevated Cholesterol



## redpoppy (Aug 14, 2008)

A recent audit pointed out that, per _Coding Clinic,_  we cannot code 272.0 if a physician writes an up arrow preceding cholesterol  as a dx on a lab order.  We cannot find the CC citation for this.  Please reply if you know.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 14, 2008)

This is true...an "up arrow" is NOT an approved "abbreviation" and is a very bad habit doctors have developed.  I do not have the documentation unfortunately, but know this is a true statement.  If someone can provide that supporting documentation it would be wonderful!  One question - was this an outside audit?  Could they not provide the supporting information?


----------



## dmaec (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, I too thought it was a rule to "not" use the arrow signs up or down however: here's the joint commision list link - the arrows aren't on it...hmmm??? now I wonder...
http://www.jointcommission.org/NR/rdonlyres/2329F8F5-6EC5-4E21-B932-54B2B7D53F00/0/dnu_list.pdf


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 14, 2008)

Donna - great link but I think this only applies to medication orders, not diagnosis coding.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 14, 2008)

oh, yes it is! Thanks Lisa


----------



## redpoppy (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, it was an outside audit.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## sbomar (Apr 4, 2012)

*arrows in doccumentation*

here is a lnk for coding clinic, page nine has the reply to this question

http://www.hcpro.com/content/270021.pdf


----------



## Nkeith (Dec 8, 2015)

*Arrow for High Cholesterol*

We have a chart that  is a handwritten chart and in PMH shows and arrow up for High Cholesterol and in assessment is shows an arrow up Chol and states on Statin.  Since he is showing treatment for High Cholesterol can we accept the arrow up and code high cholesterol?  I can not find  any other documentation but hope that since the statement showing he prescribed a med for high cholesterol is enough to accept it.  We can not Query the physician.  Any Thoughts?  Thanks!


----------

